

First 37signals, now Tumblr.. Rackspace seems to be getting worse and worse. - rob
http://blog.davidville.com/2008/01/21/downtime-today/

======
almost
Wow, I hadn't seen Tumblr before but they do have quite an awesome interface.
If I was in any way interested in doing any blogging this looks like the site
I'd use.

------
gibsonf1
For problems like this, it seems like Amazon's EC2 is hard to beat.

------
ivan
Hm ... Basecamp is very slow in the last two weeks.

